# Speaker Excursion Videos



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

what is it? well here, just look!

My 2 all time favorite vids were from ROE but it recently got bought out and the transition killed the vids! I am very upset right now. But moving along...

13 dub 7 playin late nite tip by three 6 mafia






that was INSANE, right?


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

I've seen the Fs3 suspension vid before. It still boggles my mind how wild that is.


Speaking of Late Night Tip....6.5" subs can have fun TOO!








And one other...


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

that is sweet! maintain your trunk footprint, looks clean and neat hanging down, sounds amazing, at least through a camera to my cheap surround sound. Do people always coment "man they hit so hard" due to their size? lol


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Josh, if you get a little time away from that DTS, would u mind makin a vid of Opus Dei with your XXX in that huge LLT?


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Many thanks again to Lonely Raven


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Ryan,

My problem is that the only video camera that I have access to now does the dreaded blurring/wavy cone thing. It looks like poo and the sound is even worse. It's not worth posting vids with. I'll try to get a new one soon.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Ricci said:


> Ryan,
> 
> My problem is that the only video camera that I have access to now does the dreaded blurring/wavy cone thing. It looks like poo and the sound is even worse. It's not worth posting vids with. I'll try to get a new one soon.


EH HEM! Did you hear that Raven?

Josh that would be sweet. 50-60mm would be killer and you like pushin limits anyway


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are a few of my sub vids:

Bass I Love You






The Bass Will Destroy You:






Gripping the Grain C&S (I needed to turn it up louder!! :neener






Bass I Love You C&S






A different The Bass Will Destroy You






Opus Dei








Is passive radiator excursion allowed in here also?? :bigsmile:

Tangerine Sky by Kottonmouth Kings






Late Night Tip







Suprisingly, the Kicker ipod dock sounds really good. Very clear mids and highs, but it could have used an actual sub instead of the passive radiator, but it definitely help with the bass.

That's all that I got...hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are a few more vids:

Drug Money (chopped and screwed) - Lil Burn






Clubbed to Death - Rob Dougan (mfx150's version)






A few random test tones (12hz, 11hz, 10hz, 20hz) but really cool stuff
Edit: What is that aweful popping noise in this video? It's not there in person, so I'm not really sure.






Bass I Love You with no HPF. Watch my shorts closely when I put the camera on them. They are moving quite a bit. It looks like they are moving a lot more in person though.






The Bass Will Destroy You with no HPF. Not much pants movement, but the walls are shaking quite a bit :bigsmile:


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

That square PR is the ( Katt Williams style here ) best! The dock looks like the Kicker amps, cool theme. Can't go wrong with Late Nite Tip! 

YES PRs allowed, everything goes down here at car audio where us weirdos and freaks can lurk


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ryan Anderson said:


> That square PR is the ( Katt Williams style here ) best! The dock looks like the Kicker amps, cool theme. Can't go wrong with Late Nite Tip!
> 
> YES PRs allowed, everything goes down here at car audio where us weirdos and freaks can lurk



I was really suprised at how good the Kicker iK500 sounds. It has crystal clear mids and highs, and pretty well definied bass. It's just on songs like AC/DC's stuff where it lacks in the bass departments slightly. For $150, I would definitely buy one if I didn't already have one. The bass is strong enough on some songs to move an itouch, phones, and a 30 pound glass table around quite a bit :bigsmile:

I wonder what my sub would sound like outside? (i.e. out of a room. lol)


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

these vids are terrible. if ure not into watching very bad speaker vids, then do not watch these please. it was just something to do. my camera is terrible ( operator error, thanks Raven  ) it is NOT loud like this camera makes it seem... but considering it is an IB3 18 in a box off a $40 walmart surround sound in a box receiver, it's amazing. the sound is distorted and loud so turn your volume down!



This one was supposed to show the drastic difference when I get into Listening Position #1 and 2 vs the center of the room...didn't work out that way, camera just distorts it all







at 2:08 you can see the Walmart recveiver LOL then right after Bass I Love You actually gets the cone moving a bit, otherwise peak excursion is around 1/2" to 3/4". At 4:20 notice the volume go up in listening position #2. The point is I get massive room gain, so if I get an EP2500 or EP4000 I will be set!






lame


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

terrible terrible port noise even at low volume, how ya'll get away with 8" ports on 18's???


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Ryan Anderson said:


> EH HEM! Did you hear that Raven?
> 
> Josh that would be sweet. 50-60mm would be killer and you like pushin limits anyway



The camera I use is a Sony DSC-W7. It's obvious from my videos that it has a filter rolling off the bass which saves it from distorting. A quick look on eBay shows them selling used for under $100. I do have a second piece of recording gear that I might be able to record actual concert volume bass on, and then overlay that with the cheap camera video. I just have never done that before...it can't be too hard with some video editing software.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Lonely Raven said:


> The camera I use is a Sony DSC-W7. It's obvious from my videos that it has a filter rolling off the bass which saves it from distorting. A quick look on eBay shows them selling used for under $100. I do have a second piece of recording gear that I might be able to record actual concert volume bass on, and then overlay that with the cheap camera video. I just have never done that before...it can't be too hard with some video editing software.


YES, I did notice! I was like... where's all the bass? Or should I say distortion...


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

this cam is terrible and it adds so much high bass... owell, i just cant help myself... couldnt believe the wall oscillations I get with this

Volume down! OH, and they were talking about Opus Dei in this sceen! The Boss had an Opus Dei rosary put on this guys father at his funeral.

funny


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

What is pretty funny, is I just noticed that your videos have your Fi IB 18 in them. I had just thought that it was just some box with a little 8" sub in it... :bigsmile:


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

its a big box, the face is 38" x 42"


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

That's why I thought the sub was like a little 8"er with a tiny 4 or 3 inch port hahaha


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

that port makes 2liter bottles in it look like mini 12oz or 16oz bottles


----------



## Sicaudio (Jan 22, 2010)

amazing stuff guys


----------



## Sicaudio (Jan 22, 2010)

Ryan what happened to all the embedded vids bro?

I sent a few folks here and the vids are gone?


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

o wow....


----------



## Sicaudio (Jan 22, 2010)

and all of my posts on the other thread were deleted and the thread was closed lol


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

well hopefuly the misinforming posts were deleted too, im not even going to look. I guess a few comments will be:

If you understand room gain with HT, why wouldn't you understand that cabin gain is the same thing only with a steeper slope, larger gain.

If 2500 watts can be had for $250 for HT why can't 1000 watts be just as easy for car audio.

If an EP2500 puts out rated but is the bottom of the pro audio food chain, why is it ok to say XX brand in car audio doesnt do rated just because it's not YY brand, at least if you haven't read the bench tests that are smeared everywhere.

Why would your bass disappear from a small enclosed listening environment?

Why would you think you would outrun your bass when you drive... unless youre driving mach 2? (yes, I can see if what was meant is the windows down, road noise, engine noise, wind clouding things up... but most of the weakest car audio installs are capable of high 130's but most average/decent systems get 140's ) from 30Hz on up car audio, loaded in a small cabin...listening space... you just cant compare to HT that digs down to the teens in large rooms with large walls.


----------



## Sicaudio (Jan 22, 2010)

couldn't agree more

ALL of it


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Quick comment...to get my videos back up and showing (at least for me...) I just clicked Edit Post, and then clicked save. I didn't change a thing...


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1628251444972877975#


----------



## micb (Nov 19, 2007)

EDIT: Oh Realmofexcursion has compressed my videos (not looked at them for a few years....) :rolleyesno:

Although it says Leo it is really mine (Leo uploaded it many years ago).

OZ Me 10.2 run off 1000 WRMS + at 15hz.

http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/Video-1733-oz-audio-matrixelite10-3.html#watch

And here is another vid, a RE Audio SR 10, this was at a much lower volume setting.

http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/Video-2073-re-audio-sr10-1.html#watch

Unfortunatley I have non of my last set-up 4 x Fi CarAudio SSD 12's of 3000 WRMS in a special series tuned (psudo 6th order) tunnel.

It was doing on the Term lab 142.3 @ 20hz and 145.9 at 55hz, with its 23hz tune it still had good pressure (I estimate 140db) at 16hz.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

the ROE changeover revamp a few months back KILLED the vids alltogether


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Check out this video. Pretty awesome. At least to me lol.


----------



## micb (Nov 19, 2007)

sub_junkie said:


> Check out this video. Pretty awesome. At least to me lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT-MDb4gu3s


That video just says to me look at all that wasted output on Flex. If that was sealed off like a wall or had a reinforced cabin it would be much louder.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

micb said:


> That video just says to me look at all that wasted output on Flex. If that was sealed off like a wall or had a reinforced cabin it would be much louder.


Exactly. He's loosing a valuable amount of dB's with that moving like that.


----------

